# Transformers - Is a housekeeping pad required?



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> just a building spec during construction?


 
This.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> This.


 What is the purpose for this?

I have just assumed that it was a requirement because thats the only way I ever saw it done.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> What is the purpose for this?


 
I guess it is to keep water,oil,ketchup and any other stuff from getting under it.


Ive heard arguments that they also violate 110.26


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We have had this argument here in NYC for ages. One side is the 110.26 people...then there are the rest of us that say no...nowhere in the NEC or building code is that ever addressed.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I guess it is to keep water,oil,ketchup and any other stuff from getting under it.


Yes that's my understanding as well.




Awg-Dawg said:


> Ive heard arguments that they also violate 110.26


Depending on the dimensions they can violate 110.26.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> What is the purpose for this?
> 
> I have just assumed that it was a requirement because thats the only way I ever saw it done.


It's called a house keeping pad. Spec requirement. No code requirement.


----------

